# Generous Dodo Juice REFRESH



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The boys at Dodo have REFRESHED the range and they asked for feedback from DW members and they have selected some lucky winners -- DID you win



Dodo Factory said:


> Thanks to all who replied to this thread and therefore inadvertently entered this little giveaway comp. I have selected 14 lucky DW forum members to receive two products each. One that I will choose based on your answers/post, and one that you can choose from our new range at www.dodojuice.net (note NO KITS, I may veto cheeky requests and smaller sizes may be offered only!).
> 
> The chosen 14 are made up from those who have POSTED the most, been a member the LONGEST, are the NEWEST members of DW, been THANKED the most and two have been chosen at random using a random number generator. 14 = the number of years since we started back in 2007.
> 
> ...


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a winner!


----------

